

Baidu founder says follow your passion (2012) - sharmajai
http://www.eetimes.com/General/PrintView/4397403

======
wushupork
That's great, but I would say many young people today, their passions include
surfing the net all day, playing video games, listening to free music. Not
exactly a great way to build/create value.

